# How to persuade your significant other Warhammer is fun and worth the time & $



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

My long-time girlfriend just found out i like 40k... and it took a whole day of trying to explain -not just the game- but why i like it for her to finally understand (luckly she is a competetive girl and somehow likes chess... i went from there)... but i am confident she still doesn't respect this hobby of ours that much. 


Post here suggestions and tips on how to make your girlfriend/wife like (or at least accept) the hobby. 


...{this could get interesting}...



OHH!!! And if you are a chick that plays this, PLEASE POST WHY YOU DO!!!! ~we all know you women listen to eachother at least twice as much as us men.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I find with females, the painting aspect is more appealing than the actual game. I would start with that aspect and highlight that first.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, there are a couple of really cute girls that paint at my FLGS, but I've never seen any of them play.. I've been told they both do though...

My girlfriend refuses to walk into the store & talk to me if I'm gaming... I was going to buy her some models to paint, but she said she'd only paint _my_ models & would be upset if I didn't then use them... so instead she watches _the real housewives of orange county_ while I paint... I think she deserves more abuse...


----------



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

*So far right on...*



asianavatar said:


> I find with females, the painting aspect is more appealing than the actual game. I would start with that aspect and highlight that first.


yah, she said that if i continue to play it she will only help paint but nothing more (and told me she'd kill me if i ever try making her play)... i think i might have scored a hit when i compaired it flawlessly to a more complex and challenging game of chess, but she just doesn't want to give in. ~Still sees it as odd


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

lol my missus just called me a big kid but then i am but my son loves it only 6yrs before i start teaching him.

to a note but when a friend is over she askeds questions how does that work why do you roll so many dice all the time i've been tring to wing her for a while now


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

lmao! My wife finds the whole thing hilarious and loves to here me talking "seriously" about my rediculously geeky toy soldiers! She will never respect it, some people including blokes just dont get it!

Oh and she finds GW hilarious as well the way the staff are so overly friendly and enthusiastic! 

Though I will say this, my mother in Law always gets me a good haul of minis for chrimbo so all is not lost!


----------



## Commander_Ghostrike (Feb 10, 2009)

You know, being married and traveling in married circles myself, I've learned a few things about gaming converts. Miniatures games are one of the tougher categories to win converts to.

If you are interested in other facets of gaming, try those first maybe. I usually start with board gaming, RPGing, video gaming, and then miniatures.

The art aspect is another very good approach. Try asking your SO to do some painting and modeling.

The story aspect might work even better. I know that was the side that drew my own wife in the most.

If your SO is really against gaming, and it is a big part of your life, dump them. Sounds harsh, but why bother carrying on with someone who doesn't want to share your lifestyle? I married a woman who is strong in the church of gaming, just like I am. We have the best marriage ever. Find people who like what you do, sway them that way, or leave them by the wayside.


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

My wife has found a lot of my hobbies odd, but I guess my enthusiasm for them is infectious, as shes gotten involved in most (still can't get her to feed the tarantulas, but one day!)

She's starting an Eldar army this weekend in fact. :biggrin:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Well Lvix and I met through RPG's so I knew she was already a Gamer girl to a degree. With Wargamming however I don't think I ever asked her, I'm sure she'll put me right here though if I did. Pretty certain she just decided one day to jump in feet first, surprised the heck out of me. Although she was never against it as a hobby, she just wasn't doing it when I met her. 

RPG's are a great way to get girls in the door btw, the social aspect and the whole imagination angle works wonders with the female mind. Tbh after playing with four of five girls/women now in RPG's I'd actually say they are better Roleplayers on average than guys.


----------



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

SoupyC said:


> My wife has found a lot of my hobbies odd, but I guess my enthusiasm for them is infectious, as shes gotten involved in most (still can't get her to feed the tarantulas, but one day!)
> 
> She's starting an Eldar army this weekend in fact. :biggrin:


WHAT?!!!! You lucky ******! (lol, jk) -so i should be like the GW workers and be overly enthusiastic? 



Druchii in Space said:


> Well Lvix and I met through RPG's so I knew she was already a Gamer girl to a degree. With Wargamming however I don't think I ever asked her, I'm sure she'll put me right here though if I did. Pretty certain she just decided one day to jump in feet first, surprised the heck out of me. Although she was never against it as a hobby, she just wasn't doing it when I met her.
> 
> RPG's are a great way to get girls in the door btw, the social aspect and the whole imagination angle works wonders with the female mind. Tbh after playing with four of five girls/women now in RPG's I'd actually say they are better Roleplayers on average than guys.



~so by rpg's what do you mean. like i got her into WOW for a while. is that what you mean? (When she first heard that i like this hobby she compared it to D&D... which i've never played nor wanted to... so like... yah, what do you mean by RPG's?)


----------



## steck (Feb 12, 2009)

instead of D&D try dark heresy then, its an RPG also but it is 40k based


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye by RPG I mean D&D, well those style of games. WoW came much later in our relationship, we've been together nearly twelve years now. 

We met playing World of Darkness (Werewolf the Apocalypse) I think, or my own Fantasy setting, not sure which, but yes a tabletop Roleplaying Game. I think that group had nine players if I remember correctly. Good times. :biggrin:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

With my SO (wife), I didn't bother to champion the cause to her. She thinks it's dorky, but that's ok - it's important to have hobbies, and separate hobbies are good, too. Both parties in a relationship need "me" time, away from each other.

Compared to the rest of her family, though, I'm the "normal" one. Toy soldiers.

Her brothers (3) collect: Porn, Radios (Ham/CB/etc) and trains (from 'OO/HO' up to FULL SCALE).
Her dad collects and plays with R/C aircraft (and the real thing, too.)
Her brother-in-law collects die cast model cars - but ONLY mustangs (and he'd be upset that I didn't capitalise the 'm' there, too.) as they are 'proper' cars.

The rest of her family collect stuff as well, even if it's only stamps or coins. Unlike them, though, I occasionally throw stuff away (they suffer from packrat syndrome).


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

So Druchii is pretty much right on how it went... he never asked or offered... I just jumped in as it looked fun and painting models that were just going to be decorative just felt a bit silly. Plus I thought (and still do) that the Tyranids were sweet! :crazy: 

First thing with girls though.... its roughly 50/50 with those of us who don't care about being called 'chicks' and those that will slap your face! 

As for convincing someone to respect your hobby: thats a very tough one, whether it be men or women. A lot of people see this hobby as a joke and the domain of crazy, sexist old men and creepy hermits. (Much like the perception of RPGs/D&D.  )

I'd say your best option was to find the aspect of the hobby she asks about the most and slowly, (I do mean slowly!!!) start conversations with her about that aspect. Show her that it is something you enjoy, that it is a social past time and challenge any 'toy soldiers' remark with "well I could be out at the pub but I'd rather be here modelling and talking to you".

In the end though I have to agree with Commander_Ghostrike; I really don't get how a relationship works if some truely disapproves of/mocks your main hobby.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Commander_Ghostrike said:


> You know, being married and traveling in married circles myself, I've learned a few things about gaming converts. Miniatures games are one of the tougher categories to win converts to.
> 
> If you are interested in other facets of gaming, try those first maybe. I usually start with board gaming, RPGing, video gaming, and then miniatures.
> 
> ...


While the last part (dumping them) seems harsh I certainly agree. Nothing is more demoralizing for a person than their life partner despising your pastime. 
I have been married to the same great gal for 25 years...yes 25 years with no regrets and no hint of slowing down. We both have very different hobbies (she crochets and sews) and I agree with her that her hobby is more useful in the real world than mine, but that really dosen't matter. You NEED alone time in your relationship, and I don't mean drinking at a "peeler" bar with your friends. Everyone needs time for themselves to forget about all their life's fustrations and worries and if you are lucky enough to be able to enjoy a rather expensive hobby such as wargaming so be it and more power to you. My wife married me full knowing that I'm a modeling fanatic and I know sometime it pains her a bit, but I do seriously support her in her pastime as well even though it seems as exciting as watching mollasses creep by. The door should swing BOTH ways in a healthy relationship.


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

My wife despises my gaming hobby. She says I clutter the house and our office with my painting stuff and all my models all over the house.

She does however support my gaming addiction by letting me game weekly and allows me to purchase new stuff if I want it.

She calls all of my gaming stuff toys but respects that I enjoy the hobby. Whenever my freinds and I talk about it when we are together she just rolls her eyes and sighs(but in a joking manner).

I have tried to talk her into playing but it is just not her kind of thing. I have a 9 year old son however who thinks it is awsome and I will be teaching him in another year. But he is not going to play other people untill he is older. I am notgoing to be that guy who unleashes his 10 year old in the gaming store to play warhammer 40k against adaults and then annoy the crap out of the adault as they are playing. We have one just like that and it kills me.

Sorry for ranting. Dads keep the young ones at home till boys drop and the voice cracks.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Never show them anything like this!






lmao


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Mart... That was scary, How dare you put that here! The guy is trying to get his girl in to the game, not scare her away for ever...

I always solve this problem the same way, only date girls that already play games, simple and easy, and there not as rare as most people thing they are.


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

Why do you really even have too? 

I agree with most of what Chromedog thinks. We all need our own hobbies and things to do outside of the relationship. I didn't tell any of my girlfriends up until this current one, who I'm engaged to now. I live pretty much two seperate lives: One at school, work, social life, and everything else; and the other on nights or weekend days when I didn't have anything going on. 

I didn't tell any of my previous girlfriends cause it simply didn't matter...the relationships as a whole weren't that big of a deal. Not that I didn't care, but I really didn't see myself living the rest of my life with them. When I did tell my Fiance' it was two months into the relationship and after I figured she was a woman I could live with for the rest of my life, I decided to let her in....and it was akward...bringing her to my friends place, down in his basement on a saturday night that we deemed 'Nerd Night'. 

She doesn't play to this day, nor do I ever care if she does, kind of don't even want her to. She did help with my color scheme on my DKoK, which was scary at first, but turned out awesome. Its a struggle right now with us living together and working a lot and trying to justify going to a game store to play or simply paint on one of my two days off in a week instead of spending time with her but it works out. 

I wouldn't go as far as say that if she's not at all interested dump her. As long as she accepts that thats what you enjoy doing and she doesn't say its either "those toys or me" don't worry. She should accept that thats something you enjoy doing and the kind of women you should ideally be with are the ones that accept you as a whole. Big deal if she doesn't like it, as long as she doesn't critize you and make the relationship unhealthy its all good. 

Hell, women should only be in two places in the house hold anyways and only care about those two places: The bedroom and the kitchen :wink: jk jk


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

As much as I would like the girl I'm after to get into 40k I'd much rather she just keep racing with me.

Then again if she would paint some of my models for me....


----------



## jiMiH3ndriX (Feb 13, 2009)

My skin crawls when my fiance asks me, 'Are you going to paint some more of your little men tonight?' ......ughhhhhh

Makes me feel like I am 5 yrs. old. :angry:


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

My wife doesn't play but she knows I enjoy it and tbh I think she's glad that it's out interacting with people other than sitting behind a computer or Xbox. It's a great way to have a few people over, drink a few beers - Get the men gaming and the wives chatting.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think you should just see if she wants to try and Introductory game, Not really serious but still fun-It's a good start.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Tell her its a waste of time and money. Get her a dress or something, more useful.
If she starts buying warhammer then there goes your/her money for other stuff, like going out and dresses. 40k aint worth it.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

jiMiH3ndriX said:


> My skin crawls when my fiance asks me, 'Are you going to paint some more of your little men tonight?' ......ughhhhhh
> 
> Makes me feel like I am 5 yrs. old. :angry:


lmao wow Im in the same boat "how many little men you finished tonight?" it also sounds wrong on many, many levels!

I dont mind my missus not being into it really, sure she pokes fun my way but she isnt fussed! Plus she gets to have free reign on the tele while I paint so every ones a winner!


----------



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

Commander_Ghostrike said:


> If your SO is really against gaming, and it is a big part of your life, dump them. Sounds harsh, but why bother carrying on with someone who doesn't want to share your lifestyle? I married a woman who is strong in the church of gaming, just like I am. We have the best marriage ever. Find people who like what you do, sway them that way, or leave them by the wayside.


Okay for starters, this girl is kind of The One for me. if i wasn't in school, and actually HAD some damn money for once, i would marry her. There. ~And with that said, i love her enough that, if she want me to quit a hobby (and was therefor way more controlling than she is), i would. in an instant... this girl is important. not just a some soon to be x-girlfriend im getting exp with. u know? ----just wanted to clearify that for yall. lol 
(for some reason i am happy i just said that...i thought i'd regret saying that for some reason)



-and this thread is meant for all forms of advice for anyone that has a significant other who currently is unaware/not accepting the coolness of this hobby we got. Get it? lol.





ohh! and thanks alot everyone for their input and advice. lets keep it going!


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been through a few SO's since I've been playing Warhammer. At least, actively playing for that matter...

The first supported it and wanted to do it with me as a way to spend time with me. She started her own gretchin army; custom painting them to be smurfs. She didn't play as much, but she always had a smile on her face when she did. 

The second got together with my friends without my knowledge to learn the game so she could play with me. She suprised me with it, and played Eldar for a while. I could tell she wasn't really all that into it, but appreciatted the effort she put into it. She also really liked the art and painting side. 

My current supports it in that it's a way for me to spend time with my friends and loves pointing out it makes me a huge dork. But she always asks me how it went and will listen to my stories because their entertaining, if not all that important. She has no interest in playing. 

It can defintely vary from time to time and from woman to woman. Although already mentioned, I do believe that if she does not respect you based on a hobby choice, then perhaps you shouldn't be with her. Relationships should be about mutual respect for each other. While she doesn't have to partake in the same hobbies (sometimes a good thing), she shouldn't demand you don't partake in them or cause you nothing but grief. I may not always agree with many things they did too, but I will support them so long as I believe it isn't damaging (like getting shit faced and not coming home) and they enjoy themselves (like tupperware parties or something). I have to respect their decisions to.

To point it out, just because a woman does one grand gesture doesn't mean she's a keeper. I don't need to hear commentary about what a fool I was to end things with any of the women I have mentioned; so save it.


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

I love the fact that you are all referring to significant others as SO and then the definition comes up 'senior officer' :laugh:.

If she's not into the hobby is one thing but if she wants you to give it up, run for the hills as it will never end, soon you won't even get to dress yourself or eat what you want, and in that situation the knookie is only worth it for so long.

I'm am lucky as I have never really traveled in 'normal people' circles and telling my girlfriend about my hobby was not a big deal, I could probably even get her to play if I build her a SOB force, (what is it about goth girls and nuns with guns).


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

my girlfriend picked up one of my models and went "whats this model all about??" and i said it's do with with warhammer, she just said "wow your so cool" in a sarcastic way lol. But she did think my painting was good, and liked that bit of it, so yeah as suggested before tell your girlfriend about the paint part of warhammer.


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

lord of rebirth said:


> As much as I would like the girl I'm after to get into 40k I'd much rather she just keep racing with me.
> 
> Then again if she would paint some of my models for me....


Ha ha!!!:laugh: I have been trying for years to get my wife to paint my models for me. I have a friend whos wife does exactly that for him. He will go out and buy some models on our saturday game days and the following saturday have them all painted for his next game.:shok:


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

My girlfriend's jaw dropped when I first showed her my collection of "little dudes" as she so-called them 3 years ago. (It has gotten a lot bigger) She never believed that I had built and painted so many "little dudes" (this is a running theme in my house)..........called my Terminator Lords weapons "Cute" :nono:
Anyways she still refuses to play the game (shot down oh so many times :shok: but loves to see the finished projects as they role out and she has never asked me to put them away. This one's a keeper. Ghoststrike is right; if they don't like what you do with your life tell to hit the road. Oh and any females who play 40K, thank you


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

my approach.

_Woman I've been doing this for 20 years. that's 18 longer than I've known you. Damn right it won't be the first one to go._ :good:

well not so much. The missus plays Warcraft so gets the whole "nerd hobby" thing.


----------



## Sephirros (Feb 6, 2009)

My SO was nothing but a Nascar fan until I slowly steered us into the direction of my gaming hobbies. First it was Magic. Easy enough to get someone to play a card game, especially if you build their decks easy to play and hard to beat. Then I decided to add electricity to the mix, by that I mean I got us playing WoW together as I was formerly an EQ player back in the day but had lost touch with my PC for a while. That lasted a year until we found out we going to be parents and the WoW addiction had to be busted in order to regain the time required to go to Lamaz and all that fun pregnancy stuff. After WoW, we didnt game at all for a while. I tried to get my SO to play some D&D, but that was shot down considering "I am not sitting through a glorified slumber party where you and all your friends pretend you are doing things with each other in faerie land, getting all giddy over a dice roll." This coming from the person who had no issue pretending to be an Orc Hunter from their computer chair for a year. So anyway, long story short... my best friend had been trying to seduce me into 40k for the better part of a year now and I finally broke. I introduced the game to my SO via showing off some box-sets in the local game shop. That was when I knew I would never be sharing my newfound 40k hobby as I had a hell of a time explaining the reasoning behind spending 39.95 for a box of Seraphim when all they are is tiny little metal figurines that don't even come pre-painted. 

Moral of the story: Card and Video games are where its at unless you happen to be lucky enough to be dating/married to a hopelessly in love ball of putty or someone you met while trekking through the Forgotten Realms. :wink:

Btw... HAPPY VALENTINES ALL!


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

ha ha my missus gives me shit sometimes but in good fun....
she ask's if i won my game or if i'm going to do some painting sometimes but i think her friends are more interested ask me how it works or how we know who wins or how you shoot someone then i explain it feel like a goof.

but then i love old school muscle cars aswell sold my 400hp 76 kingswood 6 months ago as i want to get equity on my house to buy a camaro or challenger and build it pro street so i'm a cool geek at the end of the day my mates who don't play don't care as were not school kids anymore which is good


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

*What a thread......*

Personally, I never had a problem with this hobby being unacceptable to my "significant other", I suppose the reason was my ex-girlfriend knew pretty much everything about me before we got together because we were friends beforehand. In fact she even wanted to help me finish my table! 

However the people in my life who REALLY disagree with this hobby is my family (and some friends). Many times I cussed out or threatened my family members for putting my hobbies down especially my aunts. Honestly I can care less about people who put this, or any other of my hobbies down, even family members. And I dont care if I'm a bastard for telling my family to suck it because they wont accept me. 

I suppose this is why I'm the blacksheep of the family. Anyway I'm moving to Northern California as soon as I get my bachelors degree so I don't have to see those guys anymore. 

My point is the best time to get your "significant other" to accept whatever aspects of your life is BEFORE you get into a committed relationship while your STILL FRIENDS. Or at least that's what I think. (Worked for me! :so_happy


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

i know where your coming from my inlaws (father/mother inlaw) give me shit sometimes drives me up that wall or i'm at home because its raining or i didn't go to work perks of an out side self employment there like oh geez arn't you at work i make there income combined myself i don't say anything because of the missus but we all know what i think


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

jiMiH3ndriX said:


> My skin crawls when my fiance asks me, 'Are you going to paint some more of your little men tonight?' ......ughhhhhh
> 
> Makes me feel like I am 5 yrs. old. :angry:


:goodpost:

I feel your pain brother. But I justify it as "Me Time" 

Also having a nice corner in the Basement surrond by walls, so she dosent have to see it makes the hobby a little less painful for her, after all my wife is a neat freak like so bad she mops the floor 2 times a day.

On the flip side she does like to play "Risk" and I have managed to get her to play a couple of "very" simple 500pt games with me it ended up being a bad idea because she crushed me everytime oh well goes with the territory I guess


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

id have to agree with the if they don't like/enjoy your hobbies ditch them, my first ex who is the type that has to have the in clothes and if something isn't cool its not worth while. luckily i was never into 40k when i was with her or else it would of ended sooner lol. i did mention it to her a while ago and she had a horrified look on her face and said that im too much of a nerd lol.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Bang, set, and match*



hells_fury said:


> id have to agree with the if they don't like/enjoy your hobbies ditch them, my first ex who is the type that has to have the in clothes and if something isn't cool its not worth while. luckily i was never into 40k when i was with her or else it would of ended sooner lol. i did mention it to her a while ago and she had a horrified look on her face and said that im too much of a nerd lol.


 
If I were with a girl like that, I would have given her a good bangin' before I told her about my WH40k hobby and if we broke up because of that, I could at least add another notch on my belt. 


Other than that, would NOT have anything more to do with a girl unless we were friends in the first place.


----------



## maomolin (May 4, 2008)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.... sorry had to vent some of those laughs.

My wife was a quick convert into 40k after I got her started into Nidnillza about a year and a half ago, after that she was hooked. She makes some of the guys envious of me, to which I reply "If your current girl/guy/whatever won't play with you, get one that will" They usually chuckle to themselves. I give them a serious stare... "No really, I did.:security:"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I tell her I'll buy her some she actually might like to paint when she's finished mine.

Alternatively, the promise of me cooking once in a while is good. Until she tastes my cooking (Y).


----------



## beeny13 (Mar 30, 2008)

i think that if i had an so that gamed it would probably be bad for the relationship. after all, you can call your friend a cheesy ass c########## but not so much your wife.

but i agree about the respect thing, if your so belittles you in a non-smiling way about your choice of hobby that's bad. however if they don't mind that you do it and wouldn't do it themselves to save their life then that's understandable.

my wife is a very busy active person, and even the thought of sitting still painting an inch tall miniature for hours straight is terrifying to her. also math and memorization aren't her strong points so trying to get her to read the rulebook or explaining leadership rules would be equally rough.

as it is I am very happy with the arrangement, she patiently listens to my battle reports. her eyes glaze over in one minute, but she lets me get it out. she gets shown every new type of unit i paint, or i will show her when i think my painting skills are improving. but she hates how much space the hobby takes up(we live in a 650 sq ft apartment)


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife is pretty much indifferent to the hobby but she doen't mind me spending time and money on it so its a win win for me and I get the garage to myself and plent of peace and quiet.
My brothers wife likes making scenery though which is a total bonus as its one of the few aspects of the hobby that I've never really enjoyed.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Naw just say you wanna play a single game with her and let her beat the shit out of you, then say how she's such a great player and how it totally turns you on when she rolls them dice! 

GIGITY!


----------



## lady~mao (Feb 13, 2009)

maomolin said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.... sorry had to vent some of those laughs.
> 
> My wife was a quick convert into 40k after I got her started into Nidnillza about a year and a half ago, after that she was hooked. She makes some of the guys envious of me, to which I reply "If your current girl/guy/whatever won't play with you, get one that will" They usually chuckle to themselves. I give them a serious stare... "No really, I did.:security:"


I'm the wife. Yay 'Nids/Chaos.


----------



## maomolin (May 4, 2008)

Dice rollin' babes are hawt


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

2 Suggestions. IDK if they were mentioned but this is how I went about it.

First is Its better then drinking excessively every weekend and/ or Drugs.

Second I will stop playing/buying mini's when you stop buying new shoes.

End of Discussion 

*edit* Miss read the topic. IDK how I would get her into the game.. That is quite tricky. With our work schedules and all else I dont think she would get rid of shopping or something like that for gaming 

CHaosftw


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

maomolin said:


> Dice rollin' babes are hawt


I second that motion and would like to state all gaming babes are hawt.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

There comes a time when the girlfriend notices the time spent in the basement, the strange trips out at night, with boxes and equipment, the wispered words of "chain fist or power sword? oh yes, I'm going to slaughter them, hahaha"....

And then they start asking questions...

At this point its far easier to just do what I did - Explain to them rationally and carefully that you're sneaking out at night to murder prostitutes, and use the basement to dispose of the bodies.

Its just that much easier, and more socially acceptable :grin::victory:

/of course if she wants to join in then.....well, you've found yourself a keeper


----------



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!! damn i love myself for making this thread!!!


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Does it matter? I will never understand the fascination with shoes, sex in the city, flowers, candles, and did I mention SHOES?!?!? A whole fricken closet full of nothing but SHOES!!!! So why would it matter about wargaming? I have less models then she has shoes so its all good. Besides, I think she finds it easier to take then my more dramtic fascination with all things (American) football. On a side note, those that dispose of dead hookers together stay together.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

I get all the usual, jokey eye rolling and Nerdy comments too form mine but then she spends all night playing dawn of war? Its evidently ok on a comuter screen but not on a tabletop? And as for battle reports..... Has anyone ever seen the episode of Red Dwarf where Rimmer is trying to tell Lister about his game of Risk, you get the idea.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

To be honest I didn't marry my wife for her love of plastic models (she has much better attributes) and I'm just satisfied that she leaves me alone while I spend time with like minded hobbyists.
If she did show an interest I'd probably try and put her off, as much as I like spending time with her its still nice to put some time aside to get on with things we like although I think I'm safe as my kids like painting and gaming so it gives her a break from all of us.


----------



## Bringer of Light (Feb 19, 2009)

*It's wierd with the Wife*

She was a big video game console gamer when we met which is why we hit it off together so well. But she views 40K as a kids game and wont' even give it a chance. I think all the rules and variety of figures discourages her. As for painting she states she hasn't got the patience.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have asked Mrs Humakt if she ever wants to game/paint and the furthest she has got is to paint with our son. 

She's is very supportive though. She even goes as far as to find me nice places to stay when I go to tournaments, although this may be more to do with cost :grin:

The thing is she is much happier for me to sit and paint figures for hours on end than to watch cricket for the day ..... shame realy as cricket is the ideal sport to watch whilst painting.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

What a fantastic thread!! Has made me laugh so much on this bleak Tuesday morning!!

My Fiance (soon to be wife this summer) at first just didnt understand at all, she had never come accross games like this at all ever so naturally it took her a while to understand the concept. She had a go at painting one of my tactical maries and even though it was really bad i still ALWAYS field him as a reminder of her. She now genuinly appreciates the skill required to paint/model and as long as my expenditure doesnt get to mad she thinks its fine and always asked me how my latest battle went.

My mate however, to his eternal credit had a ex-girlfriend who mocked him publically for this hobbie trying to crush his spirit in from of family and friends... so he returned the favour by publically mocking some of her more "private details" (use your imagination ) and then proceded to dump her publically as well!! 

Three cheers for the humiliation of Non-Believers!!


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

m3rr3k said:


> Yes, there are a couple of really cute girls that paint at my FLGS, but I've never seen any of them play.. I've been told they both do though...
> 
> My girlfriend refuses to walk into the store & talk to me if I'm gaming... I was going to buy her some models to paint, but she said she'd only paint _my_ models & would be upset if I didn't then use them... so instead she watches _the real housewives of orange county_ while I paint... I think she deserves more abuse...


My god my wife is the same exact way. Except she wont paint anything either. I dont try to get her interested...I just dont care. I enjoy my hobby and she enjoys whatever women enjoy and Im fine with that. She will walk into the hobby store to buy me a Christmas or Birthday gift(she does support my hobby and interests). I appreciate that and wont ask for more from her.
Most(99.99999999999999999) women will never understand our obsession. When I was single I learned to be a "closet nerd". It served me well and I enjoyed both my hobby and women. Now Im a married and a broken man, but I have my son and another on the way and they'll learn the fine art of being a closet nerds and make me proud. Game on gentlemen and done wrack your brain trying to understand women...doing so would be like your ship loosing its gellar field in warp space and your mind being exposed to the warp. Only insanity and eventual death will result. Game on my friends.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

davespil said:


> Does it matter? I will never understand the fascination with shoes, sex in the city, flowers, candles, and did I mention SHOES?!?!? A whole fricken closet full of nothing but SHOES!!!! So why would it matter about wargaming? I have less models then she has shoes so its all good. Besides, I think she finds it easier to take then my more dramtic fascination with all things (American) football. On a side note, those that dispose of dead hookers together stay together.


I feel your confusion...SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOES. Thousands of shoes. Giants suck by the way:taunt:..............GO DOLPHINS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I miss Marino.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Even if a thread is a year old, honest discussion can be started up in it again with new input. Let the mod team worry about thread longevity - Wraith


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I tried getting my wife to play and/or paint models with me but she is not really the gamer type at all. Same with being artistic so the idea of painting models doesn't appeal to her either. We have both agreed to not bother each other about the hobby and it works quite well


----------



## rykin666 (Mar 22, 2009)

fortunately my girlfriend is a bit of a nerd too, more booksmarts n stuff, hasnt played many videogames, so she thinks its kinda cool.

shes havin a hard time getting the concept of the game, i let her use my marines. one example, is she doesnt understand wounds or armour saves lol. understands cover saves though, hah


----------

